
Show HN: Savviest – ML/NLP resume platform (side project trying to go full time) - devinowen
https://savviest.com
======
devinowen
Hey y'all! I've been working on Savviest for over a year now and finally got
to a point where I wanted to share it with the world. It's been a passion
project so far, but I hope to take it full time some day.

Any comments about the landing pages or the site itself would be SO helpful!
What does it take to go from something your friends and family use and love to
a viable product that supports itself?

~~~
yodon
When the site says it's free forever and you say you're trying to make it into
a full time job there is something you're not telling us about our data and
your monetization plans.

~~~
devinowen
Hmm that's a good point, I can see why that's confusing. My thought was that
access to the "Free" plan would always be available, and that you could use
all of Savviest's core features for free no matter what.

Then those users who wanted more resumes/cover letters/downloads/etc. could
upgrade to a paid plan, which is where the monetization would come in.

I'll update the language around "Free Forever" though since you're right that
makes it sound like we're trying to monetize user data or something similar.

